# Anon Hawkeye Lenses



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys im looking into buying a lens that works great at night. Yesterday was my first day boarding and i absolutely love my anon hawk-eyes but i have them in Dark Smoke (kick ass btw). But as soon as the sun went down and it got dark i took them off. So im looking for a spare set that will work good in low light/night conditions. My options are, 

-amber
-yellow
-clear

any suggestions on what is better? 
Thanks, Luis.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

In my experience, Amber and Clear and felt most comfy for night riding.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

d15 said:


> In my experience, Amber and Clear and felt most comfy for night riding.


yeah i figured clear would be my best bet but i know that on occasional sunny/cloudy days then a tinted one would be best. As long as i can confirm amber/yellow are not to dark at night then i'll go with that. Thanks for the input, gonna check out those ambers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

yellow is my favorite for night riding

the problem I have with clear is that they do nothing to reduce glare or help create depth


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

If you don't like plain yellow, try blue lagoon or red ice.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I wear solaces but I love my yellow for low-light/overcast conditions. Works really well to allow you to see the contours in the snow and still lets a lot of light through.


----------



## texfrost (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this is a review for the Helix, but the amber lense will work the same in either model.

Anon Helix Goggle Review | thesnowbored.com


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Dumb question-

If I put in a replacement lens, can I pop in the original one when I want or is it a one-time swap kinda thing?


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Sabatoa - You can swap whenever


----------

